# Newly Dead Game questions



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

O.K I have decided to do a Halloween Newlywed game, I am looking for questions to ask the contestents, Male & Female, I don't want them Too raunchy as we do have all ages and lots of people from Church here.

Any Ideas???


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

This game is similar, although you may have already seen my post in the "Adult Party Games" thread. 

Couples Halloween Game

Played like the newlywed game. Have the boys leave the room while you ask the girls questions & then have the girls leave the room while you ask the boys questions. Couples try to match one another's answers. The couple with the most points at the end of the game wins! I try to keep the questions Halloween related in some way. This goes over well when you have mostly couples at your party. Even my single friends enjoyed just watching & laughing. 

TO THE GIRLS:
1. What is your partner’s biggest fear?
2. What is your partner’s scariest (worst/most annoying) bad habit?
3. Which character best fits your partner’s personality: ghost-transparent and easy to read; bat-night person-comes out at night ready to go; mummy-always wrapped up in themselves or in their work; corpse-lazy and doesn’t clean up after themselves?
4. When it comes to your love life, which of these characters is your partner most like: Casper-soft, gentle & considerate of your wants & needs; a Werewolf-normal during the day, but the freak comes out at night; or Frankenstein-more than you can handle and takes what he wants 
5. What is your partner’s favorite Halloween candy?
6. What is the last Halloween costume your partner dressed up in?
7. What is the scariest place (or the place where you would be most likely to get in trouble if you got caught) that you and your partner have ever done the deed?
8. If your partner absolutely had to have a Halloween costume and he got to the costume shop at the last minute with the following choices available, which would he pick: a carrot: full body suit with the sprout hat and all; a professional swimmer complete with a Speedo and swim cap; a pumpkin-tights and lighted antenna head band included; or a pony with a fluffy tail and a 2nd place ribbon around his neck?

TO THE GUYS:
1. Which is your partner more afraid of: snakes, spiders, heights, commitment, the dark or rats?
2. What did you and your partner do on your 1st Halloween together?
3. When your partner is mad at you, which of these is she most like: Moaning Myrtle-pulls away & cries a lot; Dracula-sucks the life out of you; a Witch-always brewing up some way to get back at you; the Devil-flat evil?
4. What is your partner’s favorite scary movie?
5. What is your partner’s scariest (worst/most annoying) bad habit?
6. What is your partner’s favorite color (black, orange or green)?
7. If your partner were to ask you to pick up her Halloween costume on your way home from work-and it came with a bra -what size bra would be included in the costume?
8. When it comes to your love life, which of these characters do you most want your partner to be like: cat woman-feisty and will sink her claws into you; GI-Jane-takes charge and gives orders; French Maid-at your beck and call; or a naughty nurse-knows all of the tricks to make you feel better?

(2nd Year) Couples Halloween Game Questions:

TO THE GIRLS:
-Which frightfully famous Halloween couple would your partner be most likely to dress as: Frankenstein & his Bride; Morticia and Gomez Adams; Batman & Cat Woman; Count Dracula & Vampira
-What is the most horrific gift that you have ever received from your partner?
-What is the 1st Scary movie that you and your partner watched together?
-How would your partner most like to spend Halloween night: by taking it easy and watching a good scary movie together while giving out candy to arriving trick-or-treaters; by haunted trail/house hopping; by leaving the house to avoid trick-or-treaters or at least turning off the lights and pretending not to be home
-Who in your partner’s extended family do you think he would say is the most likely to become a crazed mass murderer?

TO THE GUYS:
-Which of the following would your partner be most grossed out by: a rotting corpse, gushing blood, human guts, or an exposed human brain
-Which of the following creepy creatures would your partner rather be trapped in a small closet with for 24 hours: a hairy tarantula, a blood sucking bat, a rat or his/her stepmother (significant other’s mother where applicable)
-After 72 hours without a shower, what about your partner do you think would be the smelliest/nastiest or the most rotten: her feet, her arm pits, her hair or her breath?
-If forced to eat one of the following items, which would your partner choose: someone else’s toenails, a booger of their own, a hairy scab or a few rabbit droppings
-(2 parts on this one-1/2 the points for each) Is your partner currently an organ donor? If your partner was to pass away today, would she rather be buried or cremated?


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Awesome, Thanks for your help Buzzard!!!!

I do plan on doing a couple of rounds...does anyone else have some ideas?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, more new questions would be great if anyone has any ideas! I would love to play this again. It went over really well with my guests.


----------

